# Lower irrigation PH



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm on city water and have a irrigation PH of 7.5. Is there any type of system that I could install to bring it lower? Or other possibilities?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You are asking for an acid injection system tied in after the required backflow prevention devices and before any irrigation valves


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> You are asking for an acid injection system tied in after the required backflow prevention devices and before any irrigation valves


Interesting I'll look into that. I just checked PH again and it's now upwards of 8.8. They've been flushing hydrants around town so I'm not too sure if that's the reason?

Anybody here run anything like that? Or is this just a little overkill?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

It's a very interesting topic.

http://www.golfcourseindustry.com/article/gci-0510-irrigation-battling-bicarbonates/


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Look into fertigation systems. Not sure if there are DIY/residential models capable of injecting acid specifically, but I'd be curious if you could put one of those acidic PH solutions intended for tank mixes into the fertigation tank for mixing with your irrigation water.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I also have high pH water (25grains of hardness in my water). I researched in the past and came up with two approaches. One you found, sulfuric acid injection system. The other one is a dedicated water softener system for the irrigation (high gpm), but using potassium chloride instead of sodium chloride. But the softener approach does brings problems with salt levels. Ideally we should do the rain dance and not irrigate.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

g-man said:


> I also have high pH water (25grains of hardness in my water). I researched in the past and came up with two approaches. One you found, sulfuric acid injection system. The other one is a dedicated water softener system for the irrigation (high gpm), but using potassium chloride instead of sodium chloride. But the softener approach does brings problems with salt levels. Ideally we should do the rain dance and not irrigate.


Interesting about the water softener approach, that sounds a little bit more feasible. Is there anything that can be added soil wise to help this issue too? Just wondering if this is the cause of my lighter colored grass. A FE app defiantly helped color but I'm noticing all the neighbors are having the same issue and it's defiantly not fungus issues.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Fast acting sulfur has helped me a little. Im at an 8.2 ph.

@connorward sprayed something called choice o2 but i cant find it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Iron is not available to the plants (lawn, shrubs and trees) when the pH is above 7.0. Plants need iron for chlorophyll (green color and used in photosynthesis). When it is not available, plants develop  Chlorosis. You will notice the yellow color that is not a fungus. Heavy rains or irrigation makes it worst. Keeping a FAS regiment is a most. I also spray my shrub and trees.

Funny trivia: tenacity kinda works the same way. It prevents the plant from protecting the chlorophyll from uv, so it turns white.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I wonder if an EZ-Flo type system might work? @Mightyquinn


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I wonder if an EZ-Flo type system might work? Mightyquinn


Very interesting. They have this product too. I wonder if you could hose end it or soil apply with a sprayer.

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/EZ-FLO-Water-Treatment-p/hydro-cleanse-1.htm


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I never even thought of this. So does irrigating with water higher in ph actually raise the ph in the soil?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> I never even thought of this. So does irrigating with water higher in ph actually raise the ph in the soil?


I would imagine so. I get 31 inches of rain a year. Reading into potted plants nutrients and soil and comparing soil applied water ph/ppm to runoff Ph/ppm id think so? But when dealing with evapotranspiration theory in lawns what would be this effect?


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> I never even thought of this. So does irrigating with water higher in ph actually raise the ph in the soil?


The pH of your irrigation water and the pH of your soil will usually correlate very closely. It shouldn't raise your soil pH (unless it hasn't been irrigated before possibly), but will maintain it at the same level.


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

g-man said:


> *Iron is not available to the plants (lawn, shrubs and trees) when the pH is above 7.0*. Plants need iron for chlorophyll (green color and used in photosynthesis). When it is not available, plants develop  Chlorosis. You will notice the yellow color that is not a fungus. Heavy rains or irrigation makes it worst. Keeping a FAS regiment is a most. I also spray my shrub and trees.
> 
> Funny trivia: tenacity kinda works the same way. It prevents the plant from protecting the chlorophyll from uv, so it turns white.


Iron availability tapers off as the pH increases above 7, but there is still some availability between a pH of 7 and 8, and then it is severely limited over 8.


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> I'm on city water and have a irrigation PH of 7.5. Is there any type of system that I could install to bring it lower? Or other possibilities?


You should be able to maintain very nice turf with a pH of 7.5. The cost to benefit analysis of trying to lower your irrigation pH would not be worth it to me for the minimal gains that you would notice.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Tested it today and it's 8.86. Is this high enough to be concerned with?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Would it be easier to put out some sulfur periodically over the year and stick with AMS?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Would it be easier to put out some sulfur periodically over the year and stick with AMS?


If you believe this would be a viable option I'd be very interested. Seems like everybody here shys away from doing sulfur applications but I'm willing to try anything to correct this.

I had 160 yards of blended soil brought in and the soil specialist that helped me did mention using sulfur as I was concerned with a slightly higher ph. Maybe I could contact him and see what he recommends as he's also a X-superintendent. This company sells to all the tri-state golf and sport complexes and has all different PGA blends and sands.


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

What are you testing your water ph with?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

nclawnguy said:


> What are you testing your water ph with?


Most of the time I'll use a cheap ph pen but I'll use a liquid kit if it seems to be off.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07H161MPL?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title

https://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-Test-Kit-1-Ounce/dp/B000BT32UA/ref=mp_s_a_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1540909065&sr=8-9&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=liquid+ph+tester&dpPl=1&dpID=41G5-We9K-L&ref=plSrch

These are getting much more accurate but still need to check calibration. Just save the fluids in a few containers.


----------



## friscolawner (Sep 24, 2018)

most of city should have similar report. Very details and useful 
this is for Frisco, TX 
of course you can make your own test 

https://www.friscotexas.gov/ArchiveCenter/ViewFile/Item/2326


----------

